# Incubator Help



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

what is the best to do make one of buy one the cheapest would be better, if u know how to make one can you give me tips and help thank you.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

polybox, heat mat, stat

job done.

google will produce plenty of guides i'd have thought. the best setup to use depends entirely on exactly what kind of eggs you want to incubate.


Mason


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it will be a corn snake eggs 1st.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know where to get a polybox from lol


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

An old fridge is probably the best thing to use, as they are made to hold a steady temperature.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay if people can tell me what i need and how much and where to get it from and also tips and your own set-up of a incubtor would be great,
also its for a corn snake so for the babys would emtey crickets tubs be okay to put babys in. and let me check moss and soil okay for the corn to lay in?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

yeh but if you use an old fridge you have to get rid of the gas inside it dont you? and you have to get a special person to do it for you..just do the poly box one..the boxes you get fish in lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay thanks ill talk to my dad coz he wants me to breed my reptiles too my mam dont care lol
so poly box and what tpye of heat mat i got a 7 watts one that get really hot and i need a stat.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

id get a pulse proportional stat (the ones you use for ceramics) as youll get less temp. flucts..


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

would 3 thermetors work? if thats how to spell it, heat mat and the polybox it will be in my room so it will be warm to where do i put the heat mat on the box?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

tape the heat mat to the inside lid of the box..you only need one thermometer (digital) but you also need a pulse stat


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

what do the pulse stat do?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

its a stat..? stops the temperature getting too high


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

oh right but they like £38 right?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

yeh..


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

There was an incubator thread for leos on the other day-basically the same thing applies
Ben


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i may aswell buy a 2nd hand incubator for £50 lol
and it would be easyer coz im confusing lol
you cant use a chicken one for a reptile?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i wouldnt..id get one specially for reptiles..The Incubator Shop


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was looking on ebay and seen this loads of them what do they do?
*Digital Thermo Hygrometer Incubator Reptile Hatch Egg*









</IMG>







<LI class=navigation>With EXTERNAL temperature & Humidity Probe UNIQUE ITEM! 
i dont understand all this lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

its a thermometer..measures temperature


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

so is that the same thing as what you want on about lol 
soory im a pain i dont understand this i havnt bred any my reptiles


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol..its ok ..

you need -- 

a polystyrene box
a thermometer (in the link)
a thermostat (preferably a pulse proportional one)
gaffer tape
a heat mat
a container for the eggs to go in
and some vermiculite or something similar..

tape the heat mat to the inside lid of the poly box with the gaffer tape,and connect the heat mat up to the thermostat..place the small container in the poly bosx with the vermiculite in..place the thermostat probe and the thermometer probe inside the small container..

that help a little?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it helps alot trhank you i wrote it down and im going out to get the things soon
thank you for the help sorry i been a pain


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

will a shoe boxs be okay and put the grave in there and eggs ontop?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

erm..id go for something more like a tpperware box..theyre really cheap at tesco, asda etc..and youve not been a pain lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got loads of them here lol thanks


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol well you can use them..just make sure theyre pretty well washed out


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Polystyrene boxes can usually be had from large aquarium shops. They may charge a nominal amount though I've always been lucky and got them free. If you can get one with a lid so much the better. Tell the manager what you want it for and he may be sympathetic.

I've used a spare vivarium in the past. You can see what is happening without disturbing anything.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well 2morrow all i got to get is the polybox, thermostat and thermometer and then im done and will set it up.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

There's a link in http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/18578-diy-incubator.html to a SnakesnAdders diy incubator. Says it all really.
Graham.


----------

